# Meltham Railway line huddersfield



## bradleigh1977 (Jul 31, 2009)

I found the railway line and then went to healy house station near netherton. Im not good at reports..so here are some photos. I then went to the butternab tunnel in the park and ill add a thread for them too. Enjoy!!

bradleigh


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Jul 31, 2009)

i did add text to the pictures...but its on my photo bucket album.

http://s1020.photobucket.com/albums/af325/bradleigh1977/


then you'll know more..


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Jul 31, 2009)

These are mostly of healy house station, or where it was. The farm building is now or what was netherton station


----------



## phill.d (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice little line to look at from what i've seen of it.
There's Meltham tunnel that hasn't been done as far as i know.

Check out the Lost rails of West Yorkshire website.
He's loads of pics and info on there


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pics Bradleigh, I love Disused Railways, my favourite type of Dereliction. I really do like the little Tunnel. Bet you didnt have any problems lighting that one!


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Aug 1, 2009)

i see your in Gt yarmouth, im off on holiday there next week. theres the old dissused stuff there if im correct?

Anyway i think that is classed as the shortest tunnel ever??? It was really weird, as i went in the woods and found it. took my breath away really as it was the first thing i'd searched for! Im gonna add the butternab tunnel ones now. Someone mentioned the meltham tunnel? i live there and aint heard of it. Been to the others, netherton butternab etc...any help?


----------

